# 7.4ac for lease in Dacula / Gwinnett



## scarless (Aug 13, 2012)

It was cut 2 years ago and was just bushhogged. It's 400ft back off the road, mostly open, and surrounded by woods. It's near SR-316 and Harbins Rd. The price is $250 for the season and that is firm. Please PM me if you want to look at it.


----------



## jeremiah johnson (Aug 13, 2012)

*Interested in lease*

Definitely interested in land that you have. I have money in hand. Call me 678-878-7001.
                                  Thanks


----------



## scarless (Aug 24, 2012)

Still available.


----------



## pitbull (Aug 26, 2012)

Sent pm. I'm a local. Want to look asap. 706-664-8736


----------



## Bag-Limit (Aug 26, 2012)

I am interested in property. Please call me 770 652 4884-Jim Would like to look at it tomorrow if possible.


----------



## fishnhunter (Aug 29, 2012)

*interested in land*

Have you found anyone to lease it yet I would be interested for sure.


----------



## scarless (Aug 29, 2012)

Still available.  PM me with your email and I'll send you the details.


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 29, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## scarless (Aug 30, 2012)

BOWKILL, please empty your message box. It's full!


----------

